# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  A language I Created - Occultist Tool

## darkseed2012

I know people here play with languages like Tolkein. I created something of power. A language of power. My area just had an earthquake 12 hours after I wrote a curse for an earthquake. The language is called Uraesh. I channeled it from a demonic source to obtain a mystical language for my books, also channeled material.

When they make good maps of places that could exist, are they real places? I created a language with help of infernal spirits and it actually worked for asking for a disasters for revenge. When I understand this more and write about how it works, I'll reveal all if people are interested. The below book is extremely esoteric. Nothing within is taken as fantasy by me or any that actually study it. I've been a practicing occultist for decades now. Fantasy and myth blend so much. They feed off each other for resources and lore. Maps are my mundane thing, enough thought I can't draw anymore.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...f=true&sd=true

----------


## Falconius

Is this an AI poster?

----------


## Tiana

> Is this an AI poster?


It was channelled by a _demonic_ force, Falconius, not a _digital_ source. Totally different things!

It would seem more like an AI post to me if the poster didn't have a post history where they talked before about demons as a component of their worldbuilding (this would be a much weirder post if they had no post history that indicates this is a component of their lore), commented on other people's maps with obviously human commentary and posted pictures of their own previous map illustrations.  :Wink:  Here's one of their previously posted maps! That should confirm their humanity for you.



Neat project, darkseed2012. Glad to have you back among us. Too bad you can't draw anymore but I'm glad you're still taking joy in developing an occult worldbuilding mythical language for your lore. Feel free to share more about your mythical summoning language.  :Smile:

----------

